# West Branch state park



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Anybody Know of the deer population of West Branch state park. I was thinking about going their and try bow hunting sometime. Is it a good place if you dont have a tree stand. (are you able to get a shot or is it so thick its not funny). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

like any state park it is all in where you hunt .........i havent been out their this year but their are some big deer out their they are smart too being a public hunting area ......last year i called in a huge 8 point and a 4 point in thick cover where you can only ground hunt........ i spooked the 8 and the 4 never steped out for a shot but their are open places that hold deer for a tree stand it is all in how you learn the deer patterns out their ............gun season??????? i hunted 1 day ever and all of it just gets drives still hunting sucks unless you get a running shot and that sucks too just find state land that buts up to private land that dosent get hunted takes some time but it is worth it hoped that helped .........jim


----------

